# برنامج لمشاهدة قنوات التلفزيون على الكمبيوتر رائع



## الطائرتاتو (22 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم







برنامج رائع لتشغيل قنوات التلفزيون على الكمبيوتر 
أقدم لكم هالبرنامج لتشغيل قنوات التلفزيون على جهاز الكمبيوتر ...

البرنامج سلس وسهل .. ومايحتاج الى ذاك الشرح .. 

طبعا من اول ما تنصب البرنامج راح يظهر لك ايقونته على سطح المكتب .. تشغل البرنامج 

وعلى طول راح يجيلك القنوات على اليمين مرتبة من A الى Z تختار اللي تبغاه ...

اسم البرنامج :Free Internet Tv
الحجم :1.62 ميغا 
التحميل

BING TV ONLINE

منتظر الردود ...​


----------



## modyz5 (25 ديسمبر 2009)

اقولك ايه بس غير الله تسلم ايدك


----------



## seouc (16 أبريل 2011)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## احمد العصير (17 أبريل 2011)

يا اخى
او يا اخوانى
لية بس مش بتخلو الروابط سهلة كاى رابط مباشر 
يا اخوة بالله عليكم خلوها سهلة ومباشرة لانى لم اعرف احملة


----------



## احمدالسيدحمد (18 أبريل 2011)

*يا اخى
او يا اخوانى
لية بس مش بتخلو الروابط سهلة كاى رابط مباشر 
يا اخوة بالله عليكم خلوها سهلة ومباشرة لانى لم اعرف احملة*​


----------



## ايمن امين 11 (19 أبريل 2011)

كمل جميلك واشرحلى احمل ازاى


----------

